# Handlebar Bag for Road Bike - recommendations?



## GatleyJim (13 Jul 2009)

Hello,

I will be taking my road bike on a mini tour in August (three days from Carlisle to Newcastle) and I need some advice on which handlebar bag to buy. 

I will need some kind of a bag fitted to as carrying my rucksack on my back while commuting makes me really sweaty and kind of makes my breathable clothes pointless. I tried attaching one of those quick release clamps to the seatpost with the intention of adding a proper pannier bag but it looked ridiculous and not particularly sturdy.

So I have been looking into buying a handlebar bag instead. It only needs to be big enough for day touring as we will be staying at Youth Hostels en route. 

After a quick look on Ebay, I have found the following:

Bag 1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Handlebar-Bag...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1696|293:1|294:50

Bag 2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OuterEdge-Han...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1696|293:1|294:50

Bag 3

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AVENIR-WATERP...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1696|293:1|294:50

Bag 4

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Canyon-Presti...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:50

Bag 5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Avenir-Sporti...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:50

Bag 6

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AVENIR-WATERP...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:50

Can anybody recommend these or another?

Cheers,

Jim.


----------



## Alves (13 Jul 2009)

I would make the point that the fixing bracket to the bars is arguably the most important part of the bar bag.
It needs to be solid and totally reliable. I have seen a cheap one for sale in Lidl or Aldi which was held on by velcro and might (prob not) do for shopping trips but wouldn't last or be safe for a tour.
I don't think you can see the brackets in these examples so I'd say don't buy them.
Totally reliable but more expensive brands are Carradice, Vaude or Orlieb. You'll get Rixen Kaul or similar quality brackets and they'll be safe (won't fall off into your front wheel) and last.
Also bigger isn't always better as the large ones can affect handling or interfere with your lights and cables.
Personally, I'd look before I bought or get a recommendation from someone who uses one (mine would be Carradice for durability and quirky retro canvas).


----------



## GatleyJim (13 Jul 2009)

Alves said:


> I would make the point that the fixing bracket to the bars is arguably the most important part of the bar bag.
> It needs to be solid and totally reliable. I have seen a cheap one for sale in Lidl or Aldi which was held on by velcro and might (prob not) do for shopping trips but wouldn't last or be safe for a tour.
> I don't think you can see the brackets in these examples so I'd say don't buy them.
> Totally reliable but more expensive brands are Carradice, Vaude or Orlieb. You'll get Rixen Kaul or similar quality brackets and they'll be safe (won't fall off into your front wheel) and last.
> ...



Cheers for the reply Alves.

I think you're right about looking at them first and paying extra for a quality bag. I will be using it for commuting every day for many years to come so it is worth spending the money and getting something good.

Will search for the brands you recommend and find a store where I can go and check them out.

Jim


----------



## mattlandells (13 Jul 2009)

Great deal here for this bag, ordered one myself yesterday 

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=9999&catID=91


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Jul 2009)

What shifters are you using?

Some STI shifters make fitting bar bags difficult, as the horizontal exit from the changer interferes with the bag, or if you force the bag into the space, it can disrupt the cable run and affect.

I would suggest that you need to ask advice from your LBS or similar so that you know it will work.

Looking at bag size is not a reliable way as the final fitting will depend upon how the full setup including the bracket relate to the available space. A bag that fits perfectly may be unuseable when pushed forward by th ebracket!


----------



## adrianlondon (13 Jul 2009)

I have an Altura bar bag (on my "trekking" bike). It's fantastic quality, as is the quick-release bracket it attaches to. However, the opening faces away from me, so if I want to stop cycling and just get something out, such as my camera, it's complex. 

I've seen that some of the newer models have the opening facing you (i.e. on the same side as the bracket) so that it opens up and away from you. Easier to get things out without getting off the bike. I'm thinking of replacing mine for just that reason.


----------



## coopman (14 Jul 2009)

the one i got from halfords is actually very good, had it quite a few years and is not showing any signs of wear, rather handy detachable bottle holder on side and map case for top, and a bit for phone on side.
There is pockets inside and a clip for keys, and elastic bits inside which are very handy for holding cereal bars.
At 24 quid is a real bargain. 
Only slight negative i would say is that it leaked a bit of rain in the zippers once, but it was raining all day!
I have never had any others so cant compare, but like I say its standing up well.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Jul 2009)

+1 for Altura, I have a Fusion bar bag, or rather had long story involving a taxi, waterproof good Rixen and Kaul fitting and easy to open as it had the hinge of the lid at the front. 

My only complaint is that the hooks fore the shoulder straps are very low and so if you are not careful when you pick it up to carry it pivots upside down and dumps all your stuff on the floor...or maybe I'm just a klutz


----------



## adrianlondon (14 Jul 2009)

http://www.bournesports.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=2689

£20 plus £3 p&p


----------



## Amanda P (14 Jul 2009)

Another thing to watch with cheaper bags is that they can be floppy, so the bag droops from its mountings and flaps about when you turn the steering. (Does this remind you of something?) 

The bigger the bag, the harder it is to stop it drooping, and the stiffer the frame or shaping has to be.

Small and pert may be preferable to big and floppy. 

No, that came out all wrong...


----------



## simon_brooke (14 Jul 2009)

Strong recommendation for Carradice Super C. Not cheap but excellent quality. The plastic T-bar which clips on the bottom to attach lights to is a real plus.

As other have said, Shimano STI levers which clutter the front of the bar area with random cables make bar bags very much harder to fit.


----------



## sadjack (15 Jul 2009)

+1 for Carradice.

I have the super c bar bag and rear panniers. I also use the camper longflap saddle bag with a quick release clamp on the seatpost.

As has been said, they are not cheap, but I know people who have had their Carradice kit for many years. I think thats the best advert for me!


----------



## ch3 (16 Jul 2009)

I bought the Altura Dryline bag recently which I first used yesterday for a 30km ride. In general I am very happy with it as it is very convenient to have some storage right in front of you. The quality looks good, but I am not sure yet how dry will stay in a heavy rain.
My only compain is the map plastic envelope. It has a nice attatchment at the front, but not at the back. That means riding downhill or with a strong wind the map starts flapping around and gets a little bit annoying. I need to find a way to stop that happening. Maybe with some clips.


----------



## snorri (16 Jul 2009)

My Altura bag didn't last long before leaking like a sieve, even with the detachable waterproof cover fitted. 
Ditto the pathetic map carrier envelope


----------



## Crankarm (17 Jul 2009)

To the OP re bar bag possibly fouling the STI units if you have them. I would measure what width handle bars you have if you have drop bars. If you haven't already go for the widest typically 44cm which will obviously give you more room for STI levers when using a bar bag. Alternatively fit a flat bar with bar ends then no problems fitting a bra bag .

Go for 1) Vaude then 2) Ortlieb both very good quality, extremely durable and 100% waterproof. You get what you pay for. Bike luggage is no different.


----------



## GatleyJim (25 Jul 2009)

Crankarm said:


> . Alternatively fit a flat bar with bar ends then no problems fitting a bra bag .



Being a chap I won't be needing a bra bag.

I've got an old-style racer with shifters on the down-tube so a bar bag won't be a problem. Slightly concerned that a big bar bag will affect the handling. Looking at a bar-bag and saddle-bag combo. The Carradice C saddlebag looks great. At the moment I'm thinking of this combo:

http://www.bournesports.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=2689

http://www.bournesports.com/scripts/prodview.asp?idProduct=2690

Will check them both out and see if it's worth upgrading to a Carradice.


----------



## roundisland (25 Jul 2009)

Hi have an Avenir bar bag got it off ebay new for £18.00 very waterproof. 

really plzed with it.


----------



## GatleyJim (25 Jul 2009)

roundisland said:


> Hi have an Avenir bar bag got it off ebay new for £18.00 very waterproof.
> 
> really plzed with it.



Is this the one you've got?

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/cycling/racks-and-luggage/bag-avenir-handle-bar-bag-qr/COREGAMCACB923

I can check this one out tomorrow as there is a Go Outdoors just around the corner from me.


----------



## jay clock (29 Jul 2009)

Most of those mentioned are 6 litres. That is the size of six cartons of OJ. HUGE

I have Vaude that I got in Holland - hard to find in the UK but the Edinburgh Cycles one here http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...6&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003119c003125 is the same model. Not cheap, but superb quality and fits nicely between the cables on a road bike with STI levers.

It has a rain cover but in NZ even that let some through in an all day torrent. Put passport and wallet in a plastic bag.


----------



## willem (29 Jul 2009)

Why not use a Caradice saddle bag? That will affect the bike's handling far less than a bar bag.
Willem


----------



## GatleyJim (29 Jul 2009)

Cheers for the link to the adventure bar bag. I'll have a look at that. £40 isn't too expensive for a decent bag.

I might go down the Carradice saddle bag route but need to have a look at them first. They are pretty with the proper fitting.

BTW, does anyone know is I can add a pannier rack by using there:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle

I'm not too sure what they do but I saw a racing bike on the way home tonight that didn't have eyelets but somehow had a rack attached. If this is what I need to do this it would solve my all the problems in my life.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## GatleyJim (29 Jul 2009)

Actually, couldn't I just buy a set of these for a fiver:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...E01-Custom-eyelet-rack-mounting-kit-17229.htm

And then add a rack?

Am I missing something? It seems quite a cheap and easy way to overcome my problem.


----------



## ch3 (29 Jul 2009)

Actually I've been wondering the same, how can I add extra storage at the front when my fork doesnt take any rack for front panniers.
But these days I am in Berlin and I have noticed some of the bikes have a rack which mounts on the front wheel axle and then it attaches somewhere below the bars, so I was wondering if I can fit something like that as well.
If I see them again, I'll take a photo to make it a little clearer.


----------



## BalkanExpress (30 Jul 2009)

+1 for a saddlebag, Carradice or otherwise, over a bar bag if you have to choose just one piece of luggage. weight distribution is better, there is no impact on steering and you do not get that twisty handlebar flopping off toone side thing when you stop. When I answered the post before I took the reference to quick release to mean a carradice SQR) however having re-read this is less clear and in any case there are other ways of fitting a saddlebag

If you still go for a barbag watch out for the handlebar size: I priced matched my local Evans to get the Fusion for £20, then a couple of days later I bought a new bike, but it has oversize bars so the bracket does not fit.


----------



## jay clock (30 Jul 2009)

I would not be without my little bar bag (see above) for easy access to camera, phone, snacks and above all being able to constantly monitor the map. And from a style point of view I can't bear Carradice, and even less the visual look of a saddlebag. Shallow, me? Yes!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2009)

+1 on the Altura bar bag with the Rixen and Kaul Klickfix (though if you have 31.8mm oversize bars you will have to buy adaptors as an extra like I did)

It fitted my bike with its Shimano shifters without issue (It's a large bike with large/wide drop bars) the cables just deflect out of the way and shifting is unaffected by its presence. On narrower bars it could well foul the front shifter.


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2009)

I have a Carradice bar bag with Klickfix, which is great for adding space when my panniers are full of stuff, and has a space for the map on top, and easy access to stuff as I ride. But for day rides, I tend to use just one pannier and my jersey pockets, so I'd wonder about the saddlebag as a better idea too as a single piece of luggage. Mind you, a QR barbag might be easier to carry off the bike, at lunch stops etc...

With regard to fitting a rack, I think it can nearly always be done, if you try hard enough - you may need to use p-clips (easily obtainable at hardware shops) to 'bodge' something. You'd probably not want to load such a rack as heavily as you would a 'properly' fitted one, but it would do for lighter loads (IE, not camping). My experience of friends with engineering talent tells me that anything is possible, with a bit of thought and imagination.

BTW, if you do use p-clips, a little shim of old inner tube prevents scratching your seat stays.


----------

